# Amp or DAC for Grado SR80i



## cadorin

I got a Grado Sr80i Headphone past month. So, my main audio source is a Late 2007 macbook (yes, a pretty old mb... I plan to buy a macbook pro). I can't found anywhere a good info about the output sound quality, but I think and hear thats not really good.
*The question: Do I need a Fiio E7 DAC to improve the macbook sound output or a Fiio E6 amp gives me a good solution?*
_I'm considering the difference between both values._


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





cadorin said:


> I got a Grado Sr80i Headphone past month. So, my main audio source is a Late 2007 macbook (yes, a pretty old mb... I plan to buy a macbook pro). I can't found anywhere a good info about the output sound quality, but I think and hear thats not really good.
> *The question: Do I need a Fiio E7 DAC to improve the macbook sound output or a Fiio E6 amp gives me a good solution?*
> _I'm considering the difference between both values._


 
  Apple products usually come with decent audio support.
  But I vote Fiio E10, USB-DAC-Amp.


----------



## Triangle3

Quote: 





cadorin said:


> I got a Grado Sr80i Headphone past month. So, my main audio source is a Late 2007 macbook (yes, a pretty old mb... I plan to buy a macbook pro). I can't found anywhere a good info about the output sound quality, but I think and hear thats not really good.
> *The question: Do I need a Fiio E7 DAC to improve the macbook sound output or a Fiio E6 amp gives me a good solution?*
> _I'm considering the difference between both values._


 
   
  The E7 is a DAC+AMP..... 
   
  E7 or E10 would be reasonably priced options...
   
  Are you going to be moving around a lot with your stuff?


----------



## EventVista

Quote: 





cadorin said:


> I got a Grado Sr80i Headphone past month. So, my main audio source is a Late 2007 macbook (yes, a pretty old mb... I plan to buy a macbook pro). I can't found anywhere a good info about the output sound quality, but I think and hear thats not really good.
> *The question: Do I need a Fiio E7 DAC to improve the macbook sound output or a Fiio E6 amp gives me a good solution?*
> _I'm considering the difference between both values._


 

 I recently purchased ulta portable laptop that had a very inferior soundcard.  All my headphones sounded lousy and distorted at mid-high volume levels.
   
  I purchased the E7 and have been very happy with the improvement in volume and especially the clarity as a result of the E7's DAC.  It has been one of the best investments I have made in a while.  Lots of bang for the buck....
   
  In addition, the E7 pairs well with an iPod using the FIIO L1 cable that allows you to directly connect the F7 to an apple device.


----------



## EventVista

I forgot to mention, I have been running a pair of Grado SR125's using the Laptop/E7 setup and E7 does a great job driving these cans.   It took me a while to warm up to the sound of the SR125, but I am growing to love the detail and exposure to new layers of my music, in part because they work great with the E7.


----------



## cadorin

triangle3 said:


> The E7 is a DAC+AMP.....
> 
> E7 or E10 would be reasonably priced options...
> 
> Are you going to be moving around a lot with your stuff?


 
  The E6 and E10 are on the same price range (70-90 USD on dealextreme).
  Both seems to be the right choices for my setup, and yet portable options.
  And, no, the laptop always stays in my home. 
   
   



eventvista said:


> I forgot to mention, I have been running a pair of Grado SR125's using the Laptop/E7 setup and E7 does a great job driving these cans.   It took me a while to warm up to the sound of the SR125, but I am growing to love the detail and exposure to new layers of my music, in part because they work great with the E7.


 
  That's a helpful comment. The impressions are important because I just can't test these dac/amps. Here in Brazil are not common gadgets and the rare pieces on the web are so much expensive. I pretend to buy on deal extreme and will take around 1 month to came to my address. 
  And now the questions changes: The E7 or the E10?


----------



## Mr Newyear

Quote: 





cadorin said:


> The E6 and E10 are on the same price range (70-90 USD on dealextreme).
> Both seems to be the right choices for my setup, and yet portable options.
> And, no, the laptop always stays in my home.


 
  ??? I'm pretty sure the E6 is like $25... do you mean E7?


----------



## cadorin

Quote: 





mr newyear said:


> ??? I'm pretty sure the E6 is like $25... do you mean E7?


 
   
  Yes, I'm talking "E7 and E10". Thanks!
   
  I was reading about these DACs. I saw differences on some freatures, selectors etc, but yet can't make a choice.


----------



## EventVista

Quote: 





cadorin said:


> The E6 and E10 are on the same price range (70-90 USD on dealextreme).
> Both seems to be the right choices for my setup, and yet portable options.
> And, no, the laptop always stays in my home.
> 
> ...


 

 If I were deciding between the two units, the question I would need to ask is whether or not you seek portability or listening in a desktop/home setting.  Personally owning the E7, I enjoy the portability and appreciate its simple integration to my iPod using the FIIO L3 (Line out Doc).  
   
  The E10 seems to be more suited for home use with straight-forward  integration to a home stereo or amp.    It also appears to have a much better form factor for this type of use.  As opposed to when my  E7 is hooked up to my laptop (looks like an alien smartphone with a bunch of wires coming out of it)   I think what it all comes down to is how do you intend on using it....


----------



## Happy Camper

I'll throw in the Pico dac/amp. It competes with desktops in performance but is small for portable use. Made the RS-1s and GS-1000s sing beautifully. Has a bit of tube sound vs a typical ss amp.


----------



## Triangle3

Really, between the E7 and E10, I would probably chose more on 'will I carry it around'...
   
  E7 if you want it to be more portable.
  E10 if your going to leave it at home.
   
  You'll need the E7 if you want to use it away where you have no power outlet as the E10 has no batteries.
   
  E7 is 'portable'.
  E10 is more of 'desktop-only'.


----------



## kid vic

Quote: 





happy camper said:


> I'll throw in the Pico dac/amp. It competes with desktops in performance but is small for portable use. Made the RS-1s and GS-1000s sing beautifully. Has a bit of tube sound vs a typical ss amp.


 
  At $350 on the website thats a whole new price bracket.


----------



## cadorin

Quote: 





triangle3 said:


> Really, between the E7 and E10, I would probably chose more on 'will I carry it around'...
> 
> E7 if you want it to be more portable.
> E10 if your going to leave it at home.
> ...


 
  Pretty Clever! "I'll go portable"
   
  Quote: 





eventvista said:


> If I were deciding between the two units, the question I would need to ask is whether or not you seek portability or listening in a desktop/home setting.  Personally owning the E7, I enjoy the portability and appreciate its simple integration to my iPod using the FIIO L3 (Line out Doc).
> 
> The E10 seems to be more suited for home use with straight-forward  integration to a home stereo or amp.    It also appears to have a much better form factor for this type of use.  As opposed to when my  E7 is hooked up to my laptop (looks like an alien smartphone with a bunch of wires coming out of it)   I think what it all comes down to is how do you intend on using it....


 
  Now I got the difference, and made my choice. I'll buy the E7 + L3 connector for my iPod. I Have no desktop mac at home. Btw, de E7 serves for this purpose too.
   
  So I liked de Pico dac/amp, but I'm a Brazilian, and here is very very hard to find these things, and when I find it always costs 5x the real price or more.


----------



## Triangle3

Quote: 





cadorin said:


> Pretty Clever! "I'll go portable"
> 
> Now I got the difference, and made my choice. I'll buy the E7 + L3 connector for my iPod. I Have no desktop mac at home. Btw, de E7 serves for this purpose too.
> 
> So I liked de Pico dac/amp, but I'm a Brazilian, and here is very very hard to find these things, and when I find it always costs 5x the real price or more.


 
   
  Sounds like a good plan.
  I personally wouldn't go for the Fiio cable, but can't really beat the cost... >.>


----------



## Iron head

Sorry to revive this ancient thread, but I also have a pair of SR80i's with a FiiO E11k amp, and I need a cheap Dac to go with this setup.  I usually listen to WAVs converted directly from CD through my PC (MSI Z97 PC Mate motherboard, no sound card) or my Sony Xperia M2, which has mostly MP3s (yes, I know, they suck.)  My budget is roughly £60, but if absolutely necessary I could stretch to the likes of a Cambridge Dacmagic XS if it's really worth the extra money.  I don't really want volume control, as my E11k has that, and that's just one more volume wheel I can accidentally turn when I put my portable stack in my pocket.


----------

